# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Простенький сервачок 1с

## stormywind

Может кто настраивал и покупал недавно. 
Финансы: до 45 тыс. руб. 
Задача : VMWARE 4 или 5 
Основная нагрузка терминал под server 2008 r2, 1c 8.2  5-7 пользователей постоянно, база 5-6 гигов. 
Планирую:
1155 сокет, что-нить типа i7-2600 
16 Gb оперативки
Основной вопрос по матери и винтам. 
Думал какой-нить asus на с204-с206 чипсете. 
И как насчет ssd винта.  что на него можно поставить и что стоит ставить, саму платформу? базы? или vmware. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------

